# What do you eat before bed?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Probs been done to death but fk it lol.

What does everyone eat before bed? some sort of casein, slow digesting protein, or even adding fat in to slow down the transit.

I personally take pro 6 1 scoop + 1 scoop whey + 5 or so tbspn of natty pbutter. (also mean to add I take 500g glutamine + 2g fishoils and my usual join supp)

But tbh reason I ask is the supplements are becoming expensive, I'd rather cut my bill down. I've got 3 seperate tubs each month and it's costly tbh. So looking for new ideas, but want something just as effective. Cheers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

For the glutamine the 500g is in tablet form, not powder pmsl.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

300 grams of cottage cheese, around 80 pence for that.

and also around 30-40 grams of slow digesting protein to keep you covered while you sleep


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

What is "natty peanut butter"?


----------



## Nathb (Jun 30, 2010)

Natural, 100% peanuts


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a protein blend with 20g of peanut butter & 10g of taurine in alpro soya light an hour before bed


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

2 scoops whey, spoon peanut butter, 300 ml milk and 2 0fat yogurts.

sometimes 300gram cottage with vegetables and olive oil mixed.


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

steak n eggs protein in slow release form healthy fats = win


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pro pancakes with peanut butter!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

50g casien, 2 table spoons of PB. is 5 table spoons really neccessary?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

the missus


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

4 whole eggs i tin of tuna (sometimes)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cottage cheese and a scoop of protein to flavour it and PB and if i'm lucky then its pussy for dessert


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> the missus


x2 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

or if she aint at mine then i have myself :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

oliver Roberts said:


> x2 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> or if she aint at mine then i have myself :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:ban:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

25g oats , 60g whey/casien

followed by rat


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Skim milk shake with; 50g oats, 60g protein blend, 2 tablespoons natural peanut butter, 10g glutamine 5g BCAA


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

I have Quark mixed with some sweetner and Options drinking chocolate powder and a couple of fish oil

Capsules


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

400g Cauliflower, 100g Broccoli, 100g cabbage, 2 egg whites, 150g low fat CC, 1 slice turkey, 2 tablespoons Natural PB


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing, I'm just not hungry enough to eat so tend not to bother.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

low fat natural yoghurt with nut fidge protein powder mixed in when dieting

when offseasona variety of things but love the following

50g of peanut butter

serving of chocolate protein powder

mix together split into a few portions and roll into little balls in your hand

sit in front of the TV and nibble on these - lovely :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

varies, usually just a slow release protein blend and 20g natty peanut butter. if i remember to by some low fat greek yogurt mixed with the above and froze.

sometimes eggs/mince/fish


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

100g Cottage cheese


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

A lot of mixed oppinions lol, I dunno what best option is. It's just pretty expensive to keep buying casein all the time, don't think it would be a good idea for me to take a lot of carbs before bed I'd probs just get fat.


----------



## scotty3968 (Jul 7, 2009)

cottage cheese on toast or peanut butter,,,,,if its a weekend probly a badly packed kebab.....


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

300g cottage cheese, 4 whole eggs.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

1/2 tub quark, spoonful peanut butter, 1 scoop whey and blend with water


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> 25g oats , 60g whey/casien
> 
> followed by rat


I always go rat first then shake personally :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Either

300g cottage cheese and nuts

'Total' non fat no sugar yoghurt with 2 scoops whey mixed in,tastes ace:thumb:

Omelette with cottage cheese spreaded in middle once cooked and made into a roll.

I try to carbs to nil but i can get hungry at night and if like that cant sleep:cursing:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Usually have a protein blend with oats and Evoo,

but last night I had 2 tins of sardines and 200g melted cheese on toast.

Tasted pretty darn nice


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> followed by rat


 :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Why all the low fat stuff..!?

Often I drink a pint of full milk.

Or if I'm really hungry, a wholemeal chicken mayo sandwich.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1 cup of raw full fat milk.

5 whole omega free range eggs.

1 large tablespoon almond butter.

A little honey to sweeten.

(all in a shake)


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

I usually blend 3 whole eggs, nuke in microwave for 15 secs, some skimmed milk, 40grams whey and a tablespoon of natty PB


----------



## fishy007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I usually blend 3 whole eggs, nuke in microwave for 15 secs, some skimmed milk, 40grams whey and a tablespoon of natty PB


all together?? sounds nice


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

450gr cottage cheese

20gr of nuts


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

eggs and milk


----------

